# Skyline GTR workshop in Hong Kong



## Martin Gaiger (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone know of any PROPER Skyline GTR workshops/ mechanics I can take my R34 to in Hong Kong, who know what they are talking about.....I am struggling here...

Any help most appreciated
Cheers
Martin


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

There are a few workshops in Hong Kong with GT-R knowledge.

Top Racing:
Shop 6, G/F, Sino Industrial Plaza, 9 Kai Cheung Road, Kowloon Bay, Kowloon.

GP Motor:
Unit A, G/F., Worldwide Centre, 123 Tung Chau Street,Tai Kok Tsui, Kowloon.

MCR Hong Kong:
Shop 11-12, G/F, Block B Proficient Industrial Center, 6 Wang Kwun Road, 
Kowloon Bay, Hong Kong.

These are probably the best tuning/maintenance shops in Hong Kong with a lot of specialty equipment, so expect to pay a bit more. Top Racing has close ties with HKS in Japan, and I order HKS parts from them (nice discounts!). Top Racing is quite famous from plenty of magazine interviews and they entered a car with HKS at the 2010 Macau GP with Manabu Orido as the driver. They got the champion for the Road Sport Challenge. I've never been to GP Motor, but they get featured in magazines from time to time. MCR Hong Kong is the first overseas branch of famous GT-R tuner MCR Japan, created by Kobayashi Shinichi. Kobayashi-san visits HK once in a while to fix/tune GT-Rs. But expect to pay an arm and a leg for him to fly all the way from Japan to fix your car!

If you'd like to save some money by not going to these flashy workshops, then there's a garage in Yin On Street, To Kwa Wan that is a specialist on GT-Rs. Don't be shocked to find over 200 garages in the area that look like underground tuning garages! Once you've found the street, it won't be hard to locate the garage because it's almost certain that there will be a GT-R in front of his shop. Mr. Chan, or 'brother Shun', as we like to call him, has a lot of GT-R knowledge and has more tools than he can fit in his garage! Don't let the crummy place scare you, he doesn't charge an arm because you don't have to pay for flashy garage designs! He's also the distributor for Nismo parts in HK.

PM me if you'd like to meet up to head to these workshops.


----------



## Martin Gaiger (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks alot, thats a great help, yes would be good to have a chat....

Can you message me yr details..


cheers
Martin


----------



## Martin Gaiger (Jan 9, 2008)

Actually looking for someone to fabricate a Cat Converter in HK for me.....


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, not sure if anyone in HK knows how to make catalytic converters! I'm sure it's possible in Japan, where tuners will go into great detail to perfect a custom made piece. But in HK, it's all about finding the cheapest/good quality, available parts in the least amount of time! Efficiency!


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I will be in Hong kong on the 23rd for one day before on the way back on thursday 24th.
I will be looking for those companies when I am there.  fancy meeting up?


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Ugh, have to work on the 23rd. I do have a few hours of free time from 4:30pm, if that works.


----------



## Martin Gaiger (Jan 9, 2008)

narface said:


> Wow, not sure if anyone in HK knows how to make catalytic converters! I'm sure it's possible in Japan, where tuners will go into great detail to perfect a custom made piece. But in HK, it's all about finding the cheapest/good quality, available parts in the least amount of time! Efficiency!


Hi Matt, heard there's a place called Rainbow exhausts in San Po Kong but rip off city... Need the cat to get thru MOT, unless u know of any other ways of getting thru the test.... Seems the transport dept r quite strict now.. Pain in the arse... Need to get the motor on the road asap


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Martin Gaiger said:


> Hi Matt, heard there's a place called Rainbow exhausts in San Po Kong but rip off city... Need the cat to get thru MOT, unless u know of any other ways of getting thru the test.... Seems the transport dept r quite strict now.. Pain in the arse... Need to get the motor on the road asap


Oh! That's an easy one. Take it to brother-Shun. He describes his place as a GT-R parts graveyard. He can lend you a cat for the MoT. Could be a stock cat, or a sports cat. He has an emissions tester, so you can check if it passes before heading over to the MoT.


----------



## RobUSA (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Narface,
thanks for this awesome information. Im 2.5 years new to Hong Kong and i been bit hard by the skyline R34 bug. Im currently in the market for a black or silver/grey 2 door. if you know if any for sale (yr1998-2000) let me know! i hope one day we could meet up and i can check out your skyline! glad to be here on the skyline forums! 





narface said:


> There are a few workshops in Hong Kong with GT-R knowledge.
> 
> Top Racing:
> Shop 6, G/F, Sino Industrial Plaza, 9 Kai Cheung Road, Kowloon Bay, Kowloon.
> ...


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello RobUSA!
Are you interested in R34 GT-T or GT-R? There are plenty of GT-Ts on the market, but probably just 5 GT-Rs for sale that I know of (2 of them black, 2 blue, and 1 white.) Check out 28car for second hand cars. Unfortunately, the site is only in Chinese.

Hope you can find the car you want. Then we can meet up for a drive.


----------



## RobUSA (Feb 10, 2013)

narface said:


> Hello RobUSA!
> Are you interested in R34 GT-T or GT-R? There are plenty of GT-Ts on the market, but probably just 5 GT-Rs for sale that I know of (2 of them black, 2 blue, and 1 white.) Check out 28car for second hand cars. Unfortunately, the site is only in Chinese.
> 
> Hope you can find the car you want. Then we can meet up for a drive.


hi narface, thanks very much! i been all over 28car. fortunately i can read chinese, but slowly 

GTT turbo's is exactly what im looking for! Any advice? 

how's your car going? you been destroying all the ferrari's and porsches in HK? lol


----------



## BenR (Jan 28, 2013)

the number 40 minibus destroys ferrari's and porsche's in Hong kong.


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

It will probably be rare to find a stock R34 GT-T, so I guess find one with mods that suite your taste, and make sure it has no rust. Get it checked out by a mechanic just in case it has any hidden issues. Go for a well looked after car, with service records, etc.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

narface said:


> Oh! That's an easy one. Take it to brother-Shun. He describes his place as a GT-R parts graveyard. He can lend you a cat for the MoT. Could be a stock cat, or a sports cat. He has an emissions tester, so you can check if it passes before heading over to the MoT.


Hey can I get Shuns tel no? I'll check him out for some small parts like the three gauge cluster for the center dash for a r32. 

H.K. is near Manila so its so easy to fly in.


----------



## RobUSA (Feb 10, 2013)

narface said:


> It will probably be rare to find a stock R34 GT-T, so I guess find one with mods that suite your taste, and make sure it has no rust. Get it checked out by a mechanic just in case it has any hidden issues. Go for a well looked after car, with service records, etc.


your probably right. most GTT's have some mods done already. Hopefully its tastefully done mods like a full nismo body kit or something. I might have to make some change to it to make it look ok. 28car has a lot of them, but most are sold. a few are still trying to sell around $40-70,000 HKD. I would dare guess the ones in the low price end range might have a lot of issues and maintenance issues. thanks again narface...


----------



## RobUSA (Feb 10, 2013)

camlob said:


> Hey can I get Shuns tel no? I'll check him out for some small parts like the three gauge cluster for the center dash for a r32.
> 
> H.K. is near Manila so its so easy to fly in.


Hi Narface, where would be the best place to do a GTT to GTR body conversion? So far i found TOP MIX in kowloon city. This includes front/rear wider fenders, boot, longer hood and new rear GTR spoiler.

thank you for any information...


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

RobUSA said:


> Hi Narface, where would be the best place to do a GTT to GTR body conversion? So far i found TOP MIX in kowloon city. This includes front/rear wider fenders, boot, longer hood and new rear GTR spoiler.
> 
> thank you for any information...


I'm not sure about where to get bodykits. Is there a particular brand you are looking at? Or will you be fitting OEM GT-R panels on a GT-T?

I've driven past E-Carboy a few times, they specialise in bodykits. But I'm not sure whether they have what you are looking for, and not sure what they charge.


----------



## RobUSA (Feb 10, 2013)

narface said:


> I'm not sure about where to get bodykits. Is there a particular brand you are looking at? Or will you be fitting OEM GT-R panels on a GT-T?
> 
> I've driven past ebodykit a few times, they specialise in bodykits. But I'm not sure whether they have what you are looking for, and not sure what they charge.


hi narface, im looking at GTT to GTR / z-tune conversion. Probably a replica kit or so. ebody looks like an interesting place! do you know any folks in HK who did this GTT to GTR conversion? thanks again!


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know anyone with a GT-T to GT-R conversion, unfortunately.
Though I've seen a few R34s with this conversion on public roads.


----------



## clippu (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry to dig up old thread, but just wondering if you and up finding a good shop in Hong Kong?

I am looking for a R32 and need a shop that can help to check the car, order parts, and mod it down the road.

Any info will be great, thanks!


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

The shops I mentioned in the old post can take care of your modifications.
Shun can help check the car, and order parts for you. I also go to Top Racing for parts.

Let me know if you need contact information, or would like to meet up just to talk cars.


----------



## Martin Gaiger (Jan 9, 2008)

Guys, i would not recommend going to shun's workshop at all! He removed my front diffuser underneath to do some work and never put it back on, and had the cheek to say it was never on in the first place. He is an arrogant bastard as well! Don't go there! He relies on an apprentice to do everything from what i saw, you would not have an experienced mechanic working on your car... Anyone want a chat about or finding a decent mechanic to helpout can call me no probs, 94310081 martin


----------



## Martin Gaiger (Jan 9, 2008)

Martin Gaiger said:


> Guys, i would not recommend going to shun's workshop at all! He removed my front diffuser underneath to do some work and never put it back on, and had the cheek to say it was never on in the first place. He is an arrogant bastard as well! Don't go there! He relies on an apprentice to do everything from what i saw, you would not have an experienced mechanic working on your car... Anyone want a chat about or finding a decent mechanic to helpout can call me no probs, 94310081 martin


Matt , thats not having a dig at you whatsoever BTW as you recommended Shun, im just saying how it is , no bullshit, like what Shun is full of!


----------

